# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Real Stanoject????

## dukatree

Can any one tell if this is legit EuroChem Stanoject??? There are 4 very small crimp marks around the top and it does twist a little. Please let me know what you think. Thanks.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

I let you decide for yourself...  :Cool:

----------


## DutchForce

Always great to know, how a product actually contains 37.35mg/ml instead of the claimed 50mg/ml.  :Cool:  

On the other hand, it's also nice to know that you dont inject baking soda  :Big Grin:

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Got your PM. dbb sumed it up for you bro.

----------


## dukatree

I guess that's good news and bad... Is it better to go with orals when it comes to winny?

----------


## Jase

> I guess that's good news and bad... Is it better to go with orals when it comes to winny?


Depot is better than orals, only down fall is the injections need to be taken regulary,orals are fine but no way as effective.

Godspeed

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Winny is winny. Both are 17AA.

----------


## Seajackal

Hey Duka, if you are aiming some spot injections surely go with depots
they give you some hard muscles in the spot you inject, just curious about
the price/ml if it's worthy then you can play with it but doing the math,
you gotta inject 1.5ml to have about 50mg per shot, that's the only prob
plus if your stuff is not a expensive gear...you can play with it IMO.

----------


## NWO

The difference is that with inject Winny, it doesn't go twice trough the liver.

I haven't atm. seen any GOOD counterfeits of EuroChem Labs and they should be good to go. They're aware of their problems with powders, and are trying to solve it. If not they'll be adding more than the regular 10% extra.

----------


## ZIA1

> I let you decide for yourself...


Are you saying that EC Labs is shorting customers. I also have stanoject and now I don't know what the hell to think. My vials have no "crimp marks" and the tops don't twist

----------


## Seajackal

After some guys have lab tested ECL products and claimed their results to ECL, ECL
promissed to come up with better strenghts in their products, so if your products are
new, then I think you're good to go. Good luck.

----------


## inspector_injector

--^^ Yeah but you never know. But I actually had some primo that felt like it was twice as strong. I didn't even know about the ec labs drug being slightly overdosed till I read about it. So there's no way it was a placebo effect. But either way, glad to see we're looking out for eachother.

----------


## MichaelCC

> Winny is winny. Both are 17AA.



Agree with you MBH - until now I didn't find any trustworthy studies, which can prove, that winny-depot is better than tabs ...

----------

